# Proscuitto Wrapped Asparagus



## Otter (Mar 26, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll like the new fontina too - fontina is just wonderful!
> I'm looking into figuring out a good cheese sauce - one that's quite mild, possibly with a hint of nutmeg & diced portabellos in it. any ideas?


I'm not really into cheese sauces (mostly just snack or melt on something - going to put some in my Prosciutto wrapped asparagus on Easter) so I can't be of any assistance. About as exotic I get on cheese sauces is a simple Mornay sauce. I tried the new Fontina yesterday and it was comparable to the other one.


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2005)

Um proscuitto wrapped asparagus? Is that posted somewhere? I would LOVE that recipe.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

alix, a few of us posted something about the asparagrass. it's simple, just toss with evoo and s&p, roast or sautee the asparagrass until just beginning to get softened, then wrap and "tie" long thin slices of proscuitto around a coupla pieces. if you want, drizzle with a little more evoo.


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks bucky, I am assuming the fontina would be wrapped under the prosciutto? How did I miss that thread?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

umm, is fontina a hard cheese. if so, i would think it would be shaved over top. or it could be made into a sauce to pour over top.


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2005)

Must admit to never having had fontina, but reading all those posts about it I am thinking of finding some.


----------



## Otter (Mar 26, 2005)

Since the Prosciutto is quite thin and would be overcooked if left in for the same time as the asparagus, I put the asparagus in boiling water for about 3-4 minutes and then blanch in ice water. Then I wrap the Prosciutto around  the individual serving-sized bunches and put in a 400 degree oven for about 15 minutes (you can also add a nice soft cheese if you wish). Cooking times quoted will vary slightly depending on how thick the asparagus is and how well done you want it). I prefer the blanching method for two reasons: 1). the spears aren't hot when you are wrapping them and 2). blanching keeps them a nice, bright green. For a more detailed description, other options and pictures do a Google search for "prosciutto wrapped asparagus."


----------



## Otter (Mar 26, 2005)

Fontina is a soft cheese, and since jkath got me hooked on it, it has become one of my favorites. If you want to grate it, I recommend putting it in the freezer for 30+ minutes and spraying your grater with Pam.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks otter!  i have only had fontina melted on toasted herb garlic bread (called bubbly bread from a place on sanibel island).

does the flavor/saltiness of the prosciutto intensify by baking it like in your recipe? 

i think i'll be making this tomorrow, since asparagus is in season and i just picked up some bewdiful di parma, danielle brand. very little streaks of fat.


----------



## Otter (Mar 26, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> does the flavor/saltiness of the prosciutto intensify by baking it like in your recipe?


I don't know if it intensifies, but it is awesomely good - the tastes seem to meld together in a super combination. I'm going to have to leave now - my current hometown - Bemidji - is playing the #1 team in the country to a standstill in the NCAA hockey tournament (2-2 after the first period) and then my alma mater (U of MN) will be playing in the next game.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

good luck otter.

my favorite line when a goal is scored top shelf "oh, he put that puck where norman kept his mother. upstairrrrssssss"...


----------



## Otter (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, our little local school lost to the defending national champions, and #1 ranked school - in sudden death overtime. The U of MN also went to overtime, but won. I don't think they are playing well enough to win, but they are still in it.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2005)

Otter and bucky, thanks so much for clarifying all of this for me. I am going to try it tonight too. I got some LOVELY asparagus and maybe if I wrap it in meat my kids will eat it! LOL! Happy Easter to you both.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2005)

you are welcome alix. how did it come out? did the kids eat it?

otter, yours sounds so good with the cheese. i made mine today, by blanching, ice bath, and wrapping, then reheat in the oven like you suggested. the slices of proscuitto i bought were huge, maybe  14 inches across by 4 inches wide, and came apart into 2 thinner strips very easily at a thin line of fat running thru the middle. so it was easily wrapped, then drizzled with evoo and lots of fresh cracked pepper. after all that, dw just picked off the proscuitto anyway. i guess it was kinda salty ham overkill as we had it with baked ham and kielbasi with kraut. but i'll be trying your recipe with fontina very soon...


----------



## Otter (Mar 28, 2005)

buckytom, you made yours identical to mine except for the cheese. It is good plain, but I think you'll like it even better with the cheese - it's sort of a chicken cordon bleu effect. I cut the cheese into thin strips, sort of like oversized matchsticks, and nestle them inside the asparagus. I think you will like it even more if you have it with something other than ham - probably a bit of salt overload.


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2005)

It was WONDERFUL. And no,the kids didn't eat it. Big surprise after 900lbs of chocolate! We (the adults) hoovered it all though! I agree it was a bit picky to do, but when you are doing just a turkey and potatoes you have time to be picky. I couldn't find fontina so I used some lovely gouda that we had lying around. And I sliced mine thin and rolled it with the proscuitto. It was a bit messy! I will lay it along the asparagus next time and seal it up with the proscuitto. Good call that one. This was a for sure do again!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Um proscuitto wrapped asparagus? Is that posted somewhere? I would LOVE that recipe.


Hi Alix, I roast my grass, in a 400 oven about 12 minutes, I like the crunchy as does my family, before roaating I drizzle with EVOO, sprinkle with gray or coarse kosher salt and cracked black pepper..After roasting I let them come to room temp wrap with the procuitto, then place on my serving platter, add more evoo and salt and pepper if needed I then shave some parmesan over the whole thing..but I think I'll try shaving some fontina over them next time..Should be yummy.
kadesma


----------



## Otter (Apr 1, 2005)

I had some asparagus left, but no prosciutto, so I used bacon. Since bacon isn't cured like prosciutto I had to cook it longer - 20 minutes at 400* - but it came out great. The bacon is definitely a lot easier to wrap than the prosciutto.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> I had some asparagus left, but no prosciutto, so I used bacon. Since bacon isn't cured like prosciutto I had to cook it longer - 20 minutes at 400* - but it came out great. The bacon is definitely a lot easier to wrap than the prosciutto.


Hi Otter, bacon sounds like a nice change, think I'll try some Italian bacon,pancetta, if sliced thinly it cooks quickly.  Thanks for the idea 
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

Ooooo kadesma, thanks for the tips. I think I will sprinkle with parmesan next time. That sounds way easier. I am soooo glad I found this recipe. My husband I went mental for it.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> My husband I *am went *mental for it.


 
yep


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh sure, you couldn't just go in and FIX my booboo, Noooooo, you had to mock me! Well fine! I am going off to pout in the corner.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry, I've done a lot of proofreading in my time.  It's like a nervous tic - can't help myself.

Does this mean you won't feed me any more brownies?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ooooo kadesma, thanks for the tips. I think I will sprinkle with parmesan next time. That sounds way easier. I am soooo glad I found this recipe. My husband I went mental for it.


Glad I could help Alix..We love it this way..
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2005)

This is the recipe I use Prosciutto-Wrapped Asparagus with Goat Cheese


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 3, 2005)

you could add a little fresh thyme or rosemary to this and it will taste more like a french recipe.


----------



## Claire (Apr 7, 2005)

Gee, I don't know whether to add this here or start something new, but if you're looking for something new on this concept; somewhere between here and proscuitto-wrapped melon, try wrapping wedges of avocado with proscuitto for an easy, cool (warm-weather) appetizer or brunch dish.  I think my husband got the idea from some TV show he saw.  I drizzle the avocodo with olive oil and lemon, maybe a touch of a garlic seasoning, then wrap with the proscuitto.  It's much more popular than the melon ever was for some reason, even with people who'd swear they preferred melon to avocados (or didn't even like the latter).


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Gee, I don't know whether to add this here or start something new, but if you're looking for something new on this concept; somewhere between here and proscuitto-wrapped melon, try wrapping wedges of avocado with proscuitto for an easy, cool (warm-weather) appetizer or brunch dish. I think my husband got the idea from some TV show he saw. I drizzle the avocodo with olive oil and lemon, maybe a touch of a garlic seasoning, then wrap with the proscuitto. It's much more popular than the melon ever was for some reason, even with people who'd swear they preferred melon to avocados (or didn't even like the latter).


Claire, just saw your post..What a great Idea..I'll give it a try this sunday..My whole family loves avocado so this will be a real treat.  Thanks,
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Apr 14, 2005)

Let me know how they like it!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Let me know how they like it!


Claire. couldn't wait for sunday  My DH and I had this with ciabatta some Cabernet and some large shrimp I threw in the oven with lots of pepper and a drizzle of butter.  Thanks so much for the idea...I know once the kids try this, it will be used often.
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, yum.  I'm coming to your house for brunch.


----------

